

Japanese scientist created anti Google Glass gadget - boi_v2
https://exploreb2b.com/articles/sci-tech-information-japanese-scientist-created-anti-google-glass-gadget

======
ambiate
I'm no expert on wavelengths, but 'American creates a filter to fit over
Google Glass's camera to block out near-infrared?'

------
zalew
sounds like a wearable version of this
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/sep/22/roman-
abram...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/sep/22/roman-abramovich-
yacht-paparazzi)

